# Favorite Oil?



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I have been buying Rotella 2.5 gallons when on sale at tractor supply. What is your preferd oil? I am thinking about running a synthetic for my new to me 08 6.4 ford.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Rotella also.I stock up when I get the 10% coupon from TSC or its on sale.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I get good oil sample report results with Chevron Delo 400 LE in my Duramax, but am currently running a load of Rotella T6 full synthetic. If the next report comes back with any improvements, I plan to make the switch.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I get good oil sample report results with Chevron Delo 400 LE in my Duramax, but am currently running a load of Rotella T6 full synthetic. If the next report comes back with any improvements, I plan to make the switch.


Let us know your findings pa.

Regards, Mike


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

rotella from tsc here too.motorcraft in my gas vehicles.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I found Tractor Supply had a $10 off coupon on-line so I bought Rotella T-5 synthetic blend. It always surprises me to use 15 quarts for an oil change!


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I spring for Mystik Jt-8 partial synthetic 15-40 in MY Powerstrokes. Not too spendy as some nice additives. And yes I know it's a Citgo product and I'm supporting Che and dirty Commie's....

The rest of the farm usually runs on Delo since it's decent, cheap, and readily available by the drum


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Mobile 1 for everything I got (different variations), but Mobile 1


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We use Cenex oil. It's always treated us well.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I am running Wolfs Head. I think its a PA thing, so most people probably never heard of it.

Lots of debate on the net about its grade, if its any good etc etc...

It always works for me. Run it in everything from my Duramax to the log splitter...


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

PaMike, Pennsylvania invented oil (I think) and maybe steel...It stands to reason you would have more choices.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, there are a lot of little no name oil brands around that many people outside of PA have never heard of.... Wolfs Head being one of them...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

There is a big-time operator in these parts and for all his farm equipment and trucks he uses Traveller from http://www.warrendistribution.com/TSC/faq.htm


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Run Citgo products, think the latest is a dino based product with a synthetic blend added.

Haven't gone to full synthetic yet, still wondering how well it would burn in the waste oil boiler, would hate to actually have to pay to get rid of old oil.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

No need to pay to get rid of used oil; just run it in your chainsaws. I am sure you don't run chainsaws quite as often as I do, but I have always used used oil for bar and chain oil.

I know the real bar and chain oil is "tacky" and sticks to the chain better and thus cuts down on bar wear, but do the math. A chainsaw bar costs $40 and lasts a few months (with used oil), whereas bar and chain oil costs $15 a gallon and I go through nearly a gallon a day of the stuff.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Amsoil in truck and tractor, atv, etc.

Napa aka valvoline full syn in rest of small engines.

Stihl full syn in mixed gas.

And whatever is cheapest in Saturn. It goes through a quart every 4 or 500 miles. So it keeps new oil coming in.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I use Shell Rotella 15W40, my self, buy it in the 5 gallon pail,, when ever Walmart, has it on sale. Wife works there, and get to use, her Discount Card. Much cheaper, to buy it, by the pail, 3 Diesel tractors, and 2 Diesel Pickup trucks, usually buy 2, or 3 pails, when is on sale.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

We run Shell Rimula 15w40 in the diesel tractors and trucks and NAPA oil in the gas engine pickups. I use CaseIh Low Ash 30 wt in my 706 gasser to keep valve wear to a minimum.

Wolfs Head is not just a PA thing. We use Wolfs Head Red Grease in everything on the farm with good results.


----------

